# Moving to Eastern Portugal



## Tessa123 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi
Myself and my husband (both 50) want to buy a second home to Eastern Portugal. We currently work mad hours in London but have saved enough to buy somewhere to begin to enjoy a more relaxing life in a warmer climate. We have a budget of £150 000 and wish to buy a villa with at least 2 beds and either a pool or land outside large enough to build our own pool. We will still be working in London but aim as time passes to spend more time in Portugal. We have visited Tavira and Cabanas which we like.

Firstly where is a good location- we love the sea and so want to be within a 10 minute drive. A small village with a few bars and shops close at hand would be good.

Secondly I am looking online a properties in the area and see that there are some villas at this price but want to know if I have a £150 budget what kind of offers are being taken -should I start by looking at property's at say £180 000? How is the property market are things now going up in price in which case we will need to get out skates on.

Thirdly we aim to initially only be living in the property for 3 months of the year so is crime an issue with empty properties? 

We will be contacting estate agents shorlty so any advice in advance would be very much appreciated. 

Thank you!
Tessa


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Welcome Tessa. When you say EASTERN PORTUGAL if you are looking at Tavira area you actually mean EASTERN ALGARVE 
Have you considered other areas?


----------



## Tessa123 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi Siobhán,
Yes you are right I meant Eastern Algarve...thanks for pointing that out! I have reposted the enquiry. This is the area we are interested in because we have visited the algarve a few times recently and think this area would suit us mainly because its not as touristy or expensive as other areas.
Thanks Tessa


----------

